# Old O & W On The Bay Needing Tlc



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...A:IT&ih=001

Saw this on ebay whilst looking at something else the guy was selling. Thought one of you might be interested in a 'project' watch.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

allaction said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...A:IT&ih=001
> 
> Saw this on ebay whilst looking at something else the guy was selling. Thought one of you might be interested in a 'project' watch.


Thanks for the heads up on this. There was a time when I would have gone for this like a shot. However, as a non-runner, I think it's too expensive. Interestingly, I can't place the movment. Being bicompax and looking at the bridge, it is definitely not a Valjoux 7730, or 7733 and it does not look like a Landeron. That leaves Valjoux 22, 23, 92 or Lemania movments. As I've never heard of an O&W with a Lemania movment, it's probably a Valjoux 22, 23 or 92. Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a Valjoux 92 or at least the one I had was









Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> It's a Valjoux 92 or at least the one I had was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Mike


----------



## Duke (Feb 28, 2008)

allaction said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...A:IT&ih=001
> 
> Saw this on ebay whilst looking at something else the guy was selling. Thought one of you might be interested in a 'project' watch.


reposting this. first was misposted to a different topic on a the wrong watch:

Hello,

I'm a new member here and thought I would chime in. I saw this watch too ...and I was the one who won it (...for a price, of course!). I hope I did okay with this purchase. I'm a new collector and it's my first O&W! I'm planning to have it serviced and then it will live on my wrist from time to time. ;-) The watch is in only fair condition. Besides the overhaul, I'm planning to only replace the crystal, as it is badly scratched. I'm not sure what to do about the bezel. I think I will keep it like it is for now because it has a story to tell. The movement is a valjoux 92. The dial is fantastic looking.., and includes a tachometer, decimeter, and telemeter. Overall, a very attractive piece. I'll try to post pics when I have some to share. (...but pics are still on ebay for now)

I'm really curious to find out anything about this model (stamped 4807 on the back). When was it made? (I'm guessing mid-60's) Where was it sold?

I now must find a good watchmaker in Montreal who can do the work. Very scary...Wish me luck!

Thanks for this great O&W forum! I'll be reading more...

Duke


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome Duke

I'm sure you've seen Dave E's pinned post at the top of the O&W forum

not your exact one but some interesting O&W stuff here:

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/o_and_w/inst...ns/catalog.html

A few very serious O&W fans on here so I'm sure you'll get some more input


----------



## Duke (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent link, pg tips.

Here's an update on the watch. I took it to a local shop called helvetia. The man just opened it, looked at it through his loupe and then started shaking his head in disapproval. I thought... oh no, he's going to tell me it's beyond repair... or try to tell me it will be lots of money to fix. "The spring is missing"...he said. Then he disappeared to the back and came back a couple of minutes later .....WITH THE WATCH WORKING! Better yet, there was no charge! Wow...what a great guy! I think I found me a watchmaker! It's keeping good time 24 hrs later.

Now all that's left is to take care of the cosmetic issues: a new crystal, a good bath and then inquire about the bezel restoration. That's the most puzzling part to me. Does anyone have an opinion about it? ...TIA!

Duke


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Duke said:


> Thanks for the excellent link, pg tips.
> 
> Here's an update on the watch. I took it to a local shop called helvetia. The man just opened it, looked at it through his loupe and then started shaking his head in disapproval. I thought... oh no, he's going to tell me it's beyond repair... or try to tell me it will be lots of money to fix. "The spring is missing"...he said. Then he disappeared to the back and came back a couple of minutes later .....WITH THE WATCH WORKING! Better yet, there was no charge! Wow...what a great guy! I think I found me a watchmaker! It's keeping good time 24 hrs later.
> 
> ...


 You lucky, lucky .... well done!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

whatever you do you must make make that watchmaker your best friend and you his 

No idea what you can do about the bezel I'm afraid.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

The bezel looks OK to me. Vintage friction bezels are almost impossible to find, especially the metal ones seen on these chronos. If it really bothers you, look for a complete new case, or project watch. However, I do not know if those supporting a Valjoux 7730 or 7733 would fit your Valjoux 92 movement.

If I were you I'd "embrace the wabi", ie accept it for what it is.


----------



## Duke (Feb 28, 2008)

DaveE said:


> The bezel looks OK to me. Vintage friction bezels are almost impossible to find, especially the metal ones seen on these chronos. If it really bothers you, look for a complete new case, or project watch. However, I do not know if those supporting a Valjoux 7730 or 7733 would fit your Valjoux 92 movement.
> 
> If I were you I'd "embrace the wabi", ie accept it for what it is.


Hee hee! Embrace the wabi! That's great!

I found a guy who said he can machine something for me if he has to. He also has thousands of old bezels. We'll see. I'll probably just leave it alone or perhaps touch up the bad areas. Some of that wear is what makes it beautiful.

Thanks for your suggestions. Exactly what I need to hear.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Hi Duke, welcome to the forum.









Nice watch - Ive got a very similar O+W Selectron chrono that has a slide rule bezel - great watches. Mines has a Valjoux 7730 movement, but uses the same 20 ATM case. Mine is currently with Roy (RLT) awaiting repair.

Afraid I can't help with the bezel, but to me it doesn't look too bad - mine has a few scratches on the bezel too but I think it adds to the character of the watch









Looks like you got a great watch for a very reasonable price, especially now its up and running. I'd echo the comments made about making that watchmaker a a good friend.









enjoy it and wear it in good health.

best regards,

Mark.


----------



## Duke (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Mark_B @ Mar 2 2008, 05:00 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
Hi Duke, welcome to the forum.









Nice watch - Ive got a very similar O+W Selectron chrono that has a slide rule bezel - great watches. Mines has a Valjoux 7730 movement, but uses the same 20 ATM case. Mine is currently with Roy (RLT) awaiting repair.

Thanks Mark... good to be here. It makes my purchase and my interest in O+W watches so much more meaningful. I really appreciate having this forum to learn and share.

I would really enjoy seeing that Selectron of yours if you have any photos you can post for us to drool over. I'd love to own the same watch some day or possibly an Earlybird with the 24hr dial. I'll keep dreaming! ;-) .....Oh, and good luck with your repair job.

I'll probably decide to keep my bezel as it is or perhaps just touch up one rough spot if possible. I think it's something that adds character to the watch and gives it that vintage look. I guess I could also keep the crystal but it's pretty hard to really fully see the dial through all that scratched plastic. It also looks like it's been buffed out about a hundred times.

Question: Can anyone tell from the eBay photos perhaps what year this watch was made. I saw the 1969 catalog and it appears to be earlier than that. Mid-60's perhaps? I haven't noticed any others with a numeric dial. Just curious.

Thanks again and take care everyone,

Duke


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Duke said:


> QUOTE (Mark_B @ Mar 2 2008, 05:00 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
> Hi Duke, welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome. Those old O&W catalogs are very interesting aren't they.









Had an email from Roy today and hopefully my watch won't be too much longer.









Have a look at Roys O&W sales page for some pics of a couple of different examples of the Selectrons......and other nice tempting things!

Yep, nowt wrong with a new crystal if it is detracting from the look / readability of the watch, but I'd agree and stick with the bezel (for now at least).

I'm no O&W expert by any means (just an O&W admirer really), but I would guess mid 60's sounds about right. I think the straight lug 20ATM case (as used on yous and mine) were the slightly earlier examples (compared to the tapered lug cases)...........but I'm sure someone far more clued up than me will be along soon... 

regards,

Mark.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Would love to see if you do decide to restore it to as new condition. Liked the look of the watch when saw on the bay, but don't know anything about the brand, sorry!


----------

